# Flixster Apple TV et autres applications film.



## insgardoced (11 Février 2016)

Bonjour. Sur un site anglais j ai lu que flixster etait en développement pour une application native a l Apple TV!!!
Savez vous si c est vrai et si vudu et Google plays films vont arriver aussi?
Si quelqu un a des nouvelles?



Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------

